# كتب رائعة لبرنامج ال ansys



## القلا (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى الأعزاء لن اطيل عليكم بالمقدمات

اقدم اليكم اقوى الكتب فى Finite Element Analysis (FEA) تحليل العناصر المتناهية
وبالأخص فى استخدام برنامج التحليل باستخدام العناصر المتناهية الأقوى والأشهر برنامج ANSYS
الذى يستخدم فى مجالات هندسية عديدة لتحليل النماذج المعقدة تحت تأثير احمال او مؤثرات خارجية وتحليلها بكل دقة واعطاء ادق النتائج المطلوبة لدراسة النماذج المطلوبة 
وهو يشمل العديد من المجالات على سبيل المثال
1. التحليل البنائى أو الميكانيكى Structural Analysis
2. التحليل الحرارى Thermal Analysis
3. تحليل الموائع Fluid Mechanics Analysis
4. التحليل المغناطيسى أو التأثير المغناطيسى على النماذج المدروسة Magnetic Analysis
وهناك العديد من التطبيقات الأخرى 

وايضا من اهم المميزات فى البرنامج انه يمكنك استخدام اسلوب البرمجة او BATCH لكتابة ملف بلغة برمجة يفهمها ال ANSYS تسمى لغة تصميم متغيرات الأنسيس ANSYS Parametric Desing language (APDL) وهذه اللغة تتيح استخدام مجال واسع من امكانيات البرنامج عن استخدام النظام التفاعلى مع المستخدم Interactive or GUI التى تكون سهلة وبسيطة بالنسبة للمبتدئين فى استخدام البرنامج.

ولن اطيل عليكم وارجو ان اكون قدمت ولو ادنى فكرة عن البرنامج

وهذه روابط لأقوى كتابين كما اوضحت لكم 

THE FINITE ELEMENT METHOD AND APPLICATIONS IN ENGINEERING USING ANSYS®

by
Erdogan Madenci
Ibrahim Guven
The University of Arizona

رابط تنزيل كتاب The Finite Element Method and Applications in Engineering Using Ansys By Erdogan Madenci, Ibrahim Guven

والكتاب الأخر

Finite Element Analysis; Theory And Application With Ansys 


By
Saeed Moaveni

رابط كتاب Finite Element Analysis; Theory And Application With Ansys By Saeed Moaveni


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م/ محمد القلا


----------



## amrnijad (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكور على الكتب


----------



## أحمد رأفت (5 يوليو 2010)

ألـــــــــــــــــــف شكر


----------



## ابو الاس (7 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## احمد ميكانيك (27 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Yaser Alewe (9 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hussein74 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed shawky (12 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## مرام بركات (22 يناير 2015)

لو سمحت مهندس هل هنالك فيديوهات لتعليم برنامج ال ansys seeding with particals


----------



## goldstr (26 يناير 2015)

thanks


----------



## abdullah sami (17 فبراير 2015)

اخي الروابط لا تعمل عندي


----------



## abdullah sami (17 فبراير 2015)

ممكن اخي تفيدنا لانو الرابط ما بشتغل


----------



## المهندسة سامية (18 أغسطس 2016)

لم استطيع تحميل الملف


----------



## محمد الاكرم (18 أغسطس 2016)

السلام عليكملك الكتاب 1http://bookzz.org/book/2485951/419db1الكتاب 2http://bookzz.org/book/1185300/7994f9وفقك الله


----------

